Ask HN: Under what circumstances is it acceptable to patent an algorithm? - chroem-
======
rajacombinator
Keep in mind the alternative to patenting in many cases would be selling it as
a service and keeping the method as a trade secret.

I don’t like the idea of patenting algorithms but you have to play the game
within the rules society has established some times.

------
ggm
It is never acceptable. The decision to permit this in US patent law and
subsequently elsewhere was a huge mistake, in my opinion.

~~~
chroem-
For context, I posted an algorithm that's about 1000x faster than the state of
the art on HN a few months ago as an open source project to solicit job
offers, and I know at least a few companies are using it in production.

I got quite a few offers for interviews, but got turned down because of
"culture fit" when they found out about my health condition. I have a rare
autoimmune disease that's basically destroying my eyesight. A few companies
were bold enough not to cut me off right away: some assured me that a job was
just around the corner, and asked me to "help them out a bit". Based on the
descriptions of their servers and AWS's pricing figures, I estimate that I cut
SpectraSeis's server bills from $250k a year down to about $10.

I feel taken advantage of. I'm going blind, I'm unemployed, I can't leave the
pitch black bedroom at my mom's house because the sun hurts my eyes, and life
is pretty bleak right now.

Is it still unacceptable to patent my algorithm?

~~~
ggm
_Is it still unacceptable to patent my algorithm?_

It's entirely legal. It's entirely normal. In your economy (presuming you are
in the USA) its not only normal and legal its acceptable. Its not free: you
face some significant costs in achieving a defensible patent.

How _I_ feel about it (the patent) is not altered by your really awful
circumstances. I am really sorry you have to carry this burden, and I feel for
you, wishing I had some magic bullet. a patent is not a magic bullet. Its not
even a guaranteed income. Its a risk actually, a liability which needs to be
both bought, and defended.

------
4D4N
In my opinion, you should do it. All what Google is now started from an Algo

------
z66is
i say you should do it - just make sure your idea is _really_ new and _really_
great

